# Is my kid too big for this pony??



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

We've been leasing this cute little pony since January. My daughter loves him as do I. People keep mentioning how tall Allie has been getting and it bums her out because she knows one day she will outgrow Rex. Here are some pics of her at a schooling show last week. What do you guys think? Has she outgrown him? She doesn't look bad on him per se, but in her last lesson, her instructor wanted her to ride a larger pony and she looked so much better on the big pony than her current lease I will reluctantly say. I did tell her trainer that we still want to keep Rex until you kick us off of him! She loves him so much!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sadly she does look a little tall for him, I don't think the pony will struggle to carry her, but she will find it harder to balance on a little one. It maybe time to look for the next size up!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Stirrups could go down a bit for better balance, but the child looks like a lightweight so not too big as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

She's definitely not too heavy for the pony, but I think she's a bit too tall.


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

sniff sniff... one of the bigger dilemmas we have, besides the fact that she has forged a strong bond with this animal, is that there are no other leases available at her barn. We will keep him through the summer for sure and see where we are at that point. What I also know is that it can take forever to find the right horse for a child if we decide to purchase. Sometimes I think we're ready, but sometimes I'm not so sure. It's a giant commitment... sigh


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The good thing is you are looking at it now, and also the fact that the pony will carry her easily for a while yet, so it is not a welfare concern. You have time to look for the next gem, you found one, you may get lucky again:wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She isn't too heavy by any means but if she dropped those stirrups to a better length her feet are going to start to get close to the poles if she does much jumping with him


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's not too heavy, but she's too tall.

Adorable pony but she has sadly outgrown him. Time to move up to the big horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

She does jump him ... Two feet and 2'3 at times without any problems with hitting poles or walls etc. she is going to do two camps with her instructor this summer, and she's agrees to riding different horses during her camps. Leasing has given her the opportunity to be able to ride more than her usual twice per week. Sas sad super sad. I was hoping more than one would say she still has a lot of time with him


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks too tall for this pony to present a pleasing picture in the show ring. For just regular riding, that pony can carry her just fine.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

She's already outgrown the pony. 

If she stays this size for some other months, it might be ok to ride him through the summer; she's way too tall but the weight should be bearable for the pony.

If she hits a growth spurt and gains weight/height, then it'll be time to let the pony go and find a bigger horse to ride.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

She is getting a bit tall but should still have a little time while you look. We had an 11 yr old ride my granddaughters 40inch pony at a schooling show and she is too tall, but Chloe can't yet control pony at trot over ground poles so. In spite of being obviously tall for the pony she took a lot of firsts over kids on horses, because she's such a good rider. So depends on what the judge's are looking for. She doesn't look nearly as too tall as Caroline did on our pony. I'm already dreading the day when our pony is outgrown 😞


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not sure if you understood what I meant - if your daughter drops her stirrups to a more correct length its her feet that will touch the poles - not the pony's. Two of my sons hung on to an 11.2 that we had - he got passed down from the one to the other, that pony could jump a single pole that was his own height but he had to jump that extra bit higher to allow clearance for the riders feet. One of those sons hung on to his 14.2 in the same way so he could get a last year in pony (jumping) classes - he wasn't too heavy but his feet were well below the pony's girth


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I've also outgrown my pony, so I know how you feel  

Sadly, that's part of owning ponies when you're tall. You have to go into it knowing it won't be forever. At least you are only leasing this pony, so you don't have to worry about selling. Doesn't make it any happier of a move, but it does make it a little less ... Stressful :/

Rex will certainly carry her over the summer. She's a lightweight, just a bit tall. :hug:
Hope all goes well!


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

Well we will figure it out. She likes to wear her stirrups long but since her legs got long she keeps them up. When riding without stirrups her legs go beyond the girth but it hasn't caused any problems yet. She will try out different horses but I think most of you guys are right, she can still ride him even if she is a little tall. Today they were actually playing in the ring and he was following her while she was running over jumps. It was too cute. It seems like he really loves her and it is sad. We have time though..... I'm certain. A 13 year old still rides him (although she's entirely too large for him). Allie is only 11 and slim (not scrawny, my girl is all muscle... maybe I should take up riding!). He's a strong young pony and a hard worker! Who knew? ..... I thought a horse is a horse is a horse.... they sure are amazing animals! She's convinced me that horses are amazing!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. She's too tall for this pony, but she's not too heavy for him. I have a friend who was 5'9 or 10 and about 110 pounds when we started high school, and she rode and jumped her 13.2hh pony with no ill effects. She did upgrade to a 17hh when we were about 16, and this horse suits her much better! She's been leasing the pony to a lesson barn since then and the pony has been kicking butt in the show ring with lesson kids. Unless your daughter goes through a serious growth spurt or has problems with the visual appeal of the pair, then she'll be fine with this pony until she can move up. My friend also had a very strong bond with her pony that she didn't want to give up, but it all worked out in the end. It seemed like the end of the world for her when she had to move on, but it was the best move for everyone involved!


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree, she's on the verge of outgrowing him. But one good thing is, having been there--when she graduates to a larger horse she won't believe how much smoother the ride will be! She's learned to stay on, those little guys have such a choppy trot. She'll love a bigger horse, I can guarantee.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

allieloveshorses said:


> Well we will figure it out. She likes to wear her stirrups long but since her legs got long she keeps them up. When riding without stirrups her legs go beyond the girth but it hasn't caused any problems yet. She will try out different horses but I think most of you guys are right, she can still ride him even if she is a little tall. Today they were actually playing in the ring and he was following her while she was running over jumps. It was too cute. It seems like he really loves her and it is sad. We have time though..... I'm certain. A 13 year old still rides him (although she's entirely too large for him). Allie is only 11 and slim (not scrawny, my girl is all muscle... maybe I should take up riding!). He's a strong young pony and a hard worker! Who knew? ..... I thought a horse is a horse is a horse.... they sure are amazing animals! She's convinced me that horses are amazing!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
To balance on a small pony and to help the pony keep balance, she really needs to stop worrying about "looks" and lengthen them to their correct length. Tall 6' men ride Icelandic ponies who are about 13.2hh, but they ride with long stirrups!


----------



## JazBazKaz (Jun 5, 2014)

Not too heavy but a bit tall


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Clava said:


> To balance on a small pony and to help the pony keep balance, she really needs to stop worrying about "looks" and lengthen them to their correct length. Tall 6' men ride Icelandic ponies who are about 13.2hh, but they ride with long stirrups!


This is very true


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My concern would be her jumping him. As she grows she's carrying more upper body height and weight, which can overload his landings. That is what caused Christopher Reeve's mare to fall, too much upper body for the size of horse, in the forward position.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Perhaps not 6 ' but you get the idea (the icelandic horses are small)


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

I love those Icelandic ponies! My SIL has one in Germany. Not sure what she does with it, but live them nonetheless. I thought Reeves rode cross country and his horse refused a jump and he went over on his head. We aren't doing all that...LoL! I talked to our instructor today. She is going to let her keep him for as long as she wants but is going to try to transition her to a larger pony during her lessons and possibly let her lease him if she shows she can handle him. Maybe fall or winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> That is what caused Christopher Reeve's mare to fall


Chris rode a gelding.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought it was a mare as that's what I'd read. Perhaps the writer got it wrong.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I thought it was a mare as that's what I'd read. Perhaps the writer got it wrong.


Not "perhaps" the writer got it wrong. I know/knew the horse.


----------



## becky61 (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree that the only problem is that she is too tall,and even dropping stirrups won't help alot. As you are looking for suitable lease/purchase she can still ride Rex till she finds another horse. It's hard to let go of the first horse ,but there are many more to love!!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

To the OP.
You mentioned that there weren't other lease horses at your current barn, but that doesn't necessarily mean you need to jump in to ownership. Perhaps you could lease from elsewhere (with the guidance of your trainer) and board the new horse at the current stable to continue under the current instructor.
(Unless I read that all wrong, of course!)
It's hard to change mounts sometimes, but if you're staying at the same barn, you'll still be seeing the pony, won't you?
Best wishes.


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

aspin231 said:


> To the OP.
> You mentioned that there weren't other lease horses at your current barn, but that doesn't necessarily mean you need to jump in to ownership. Perhaps you could lease from elsewhere (with the guidance of your trainer) and board the new horse at the current stable to continue under the current instructor.
> (Unless I read that all wrong, of course!)
> It's hard to change mounts sometimes, but if you're staying at the same barn, you'll still be seeing the pony, won't you?
> Best wishes.


Right, at this time no, there aren't. However, our instructor wants to slowly change her barn into a leasing/ownership barn. Her goal is slowly dwindle her students to only those who are serious and drop some of her lesson kids who only come once a week and show little interest. The pony would stay there so we would still see him all the time. She has an appy/Arab cross that is her daughters show pony. She has never leased him out but she has seen how responsible Allie (and me) is, and how she's handled Rex. She is considering turning him over to us as a lease. Allie has ridden him a lot in the past, but not since she started leasing Rex. So in the last few lessons, she jumped on him and did fine. She needs to figure him out again, though, and work on being more assertive, which is what this horse needs, an assertive rider. So we shall see. I hope this works out because it would buy us more time before we decide to take the plunge into full fledged horse ownership.


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh and trying to find the right lease is hard. She is looking for a lease for another child and is having a hard time finding someone who will lease their horse off property. It seems when you lease from someone, you may as well just buy, because it seems like the cost is the same. We have a partial lease, which means that her trainer can still use him in lessons if she has to, and will pay for big catastrophic things. But I pay for his feet (he's barefoot, thank God) and shots twice a year plus $150 a month. I think I'm getting a deal but I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry, but we all grow up sometime as intended and your daughter is far out of proportion to the pony. I think it is very obvious that she needs to move up.
I know she will miss her, but in time she will realize it was a necessary step.

My best to all three of you.


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Darn ponies, we always outgrow them 
I had a gelding that I leased and I adored him. The process will be easier for you both since he'll stay on the same property. The horse I leased was sold out from under me, so it was so hard to adapt to a new horse when he wasn't there to still love on. 
The right lease will come along! If not, maybe you'll be ready to buy. If you and/or the trainer are on Facebook, there are SO many good groups for that kind of thing. Both leasing and selling.


----------

